# Prenatal Fry Staring at Me O.o



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

*Prenatal Guppy Fry Staring at Me  + Vid*

My Crystal guppy girl is pregnant!!!

Actually... _was_ pregnant~
This is a pic of her AND _her fry_ yesterday^^ (sorry, it's a bit blurry)










Okies~ so being a newbie and all, witnessing the first batch of guppy fry is very exciting! They were also born yesterday. 
So... hehe, being the newbie that I am~ I video recorded them on their 1 day-old and 1st feeding  lol!
And of course, who to share it with but with gtaa members?! 

Please excuse me for my poor handling of the camera, hehe. It's my first time attempting to video record and posting it online. Also, I placed my tank on the upper shelf of my desk and it's really hard to hold the camera really still and keeping my balance while I tiptoed, lolz!

My little guinea pigs decided to be part of the vid too by making some sounds in the background, so please understand =P. The music choice has no particular reason, I just happen to have it in my player and it happens to be a favourite song of mine so I decided to play it while video recording.

Enjoy! <3

*



* - you might want to turn down the volume a bit before playing. I find the song is a bit loud.

Also, *special shout outs to those gtaa members who contacted me or replied my request for free plants*, the plants have saved the lives of my lil guppy fry while i was away =D hehehe
(i don't know if you'd mind if i mentioned your names so i didn't... but yes! i'm thanking YOU if you have given me some, i've added bits or all plants that were given to me from every gtaa member )

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

*note to self:* look around at other threads more before starting one, lol! >.<

sigh... both my vid and pic are no where close to meeting the standards... T_____T


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

I think that is a good pic and i enjoyed the video although i kept waiting for that full tank shot but it was good all the same..fish look to be healthy but i don't really know anything about fry lol. keep up the good work!


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Abner said:


> I think that is a good pic and i enjoyed the video although i kept waiting for that full tank shot but it was good all the same..fish look to be healthy but i don't really know anything about fry lol. keep up the good work!


awwws~ thank you for your kind words, Abner^^
i was about to delete the post but then i don't know how and couldn't find the delete button, lolz!
Then again, it's _my_ lil guppies, and i wanted to celebrate, so what the heck! 

Hehe, i didn't show the whole tank because i'm still working on it and it's not as organized as i would like it
I will keep the tip in mind the next time i make a new vid for my the 2nd batch of fry~


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Never apologize for your love and excitement of the joys in your life. 
Don't compare yourself to others negatively.
Live for the moments and enjoy your pleasures.
Standards are nothing, there can be no wrong in happiness.




wow...I sound like a greeting card or something. BUT, I do mean it.


Congrats on your guppy fry. I've seen a few in mine, but they don't seem to make it too long...too many opportunists in the tank.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> Never apologize for your love and excitement of the joys in your life.
> Don't compare yourself to others negatively.
> Live for the moments and enjoy your pleasures.
> Standards are nothing, there can be no wrong in happiness.
> ...


Thanks~ Riceburner^^
That's a very kind and sweet msg  <3
...and you are absolutely right about it!
i'm glad gtaa forum doesn't have a delete button to delete threads (or at least i couldn't find it), lolz! - or else i would've made a very regretful and impulsive decision


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!! I agree with Rice never apologise for your passion or excitement. If people don't want to share this with you then they dont have to comment.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

shark said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!! I agree with Rice never apologise for your passion or excitement. If people don't want to share this with you then they dont have to comment.


=) hehe, well thanks for sharing this with me, Shark <3


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!! Omg theyre just so darn cute!!!! How many? I counted 17 at one point in your nice video...but theyre so small it was hard to count them all! I loved your video too  Thats so awesome-enjoy your new baby gups!


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Congratulations!!!!! Omg theyre just so darn cute!!!! How many? I counted 17 at one point in your nice video...but theyre so small it was hard to count them all! I loved your video too  Thats so awesome-enjoy your new baby gups!


thanks GuppyLove!!!~ <3
hehe, i paused the vid and counted 17 as well 
so i'm guessing there's about 20-25 since a few were swimming else where
happy happy!


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

An *update* of my lil guppy fry^^
here is my second _attempt_ on video recording them at 1 week old during feeding =) oOoOo so exciting! 
*




I'll probably post some updates when they start to show coloursSsSs though... >.< hehehe

Sorry, please bear with this excited newbie here~  

Cheers~ Have a wonderful long weekend^^
Jennifer*


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Omg just watched ur new video! Sooo cute! Theyre really swimming about now, what a difference a week has made, cute plump bellies too  the cam did some really good close up shots too! They kinda reminded me of little ballet dancers with the music  
adorable


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

hey is that a new guppy on your signature photo jen? FLOW  is that a lyretail guppy? verrry cute!


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> hey is that a new guppy on your signature photo jen? FLOW  is that a lyretail guppy? verrry cute!


Yesssssssss~~ that's my new beloved guppy, Flow (tail flows like ribbons, lolz! meh~ not very creative with names  )

And yes, I believe it is a lyre-tail^^ I really love its lil patches of pretty colours too. Since my tank is more planted now... it is so difficult to get a nice pic of it in focus, not too light, not too dark dark, AND also with it's dorsal flowing upward. =.=

The one in my signature photo is the best one i have but it's extremely blurry. I'll post one up later once I have more time, super busy lately!

Oh, and thanks for your kind words about the fry. That's really sweet^^
Hehe and yeah, it looks like the fry's dancing to the rythm~! 

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh heh, first born are always exciting. Good going 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

